
Details of “Superfast Lame”, a multi-threaded mp3 encoder - jesusofsuburbia
https://freac.org/developer-blog-mainmenu-9/14-freac/287-superfastlame
======
jesusofsuburbia
An impressive implementation IMO. The author put the code on GitHub:
[https://github.com/enzo1982/superfast](https://github.com/enzo1982/superfast)

